

I’m 28, I just quit my tech job, and I never want another job again - hodgesmr
http://www.vox.com/2015/6/30/8852017/quit-my-job

======
snowpanda
>> There are undertones in American culture saying that a 9-to-5 job is an
honorable goal unto itself, that we should balance "pays well" with "is
tolerable" and stick with it until we're 65.

>> Fuck that. The dream is supposed to be about doing what you love, not being
a cog in someone else's machine. Here's hoping we can all find a way to get
there.

\--------

That last bit really hit home for me, great article.

------
hwstar
The culture of American employment is awful. All that matters is making your
boss look good politically and financially. To hell with anything else. If you
aren't making your boss look good you are expendable, even if you're doing
things to truly help the company which are not apparent to management.

The best strategy for dealing with this is to live on as little as possible,
save and invest the rest, and become financially independent.

Happiness in life is inversely proportional to how many people you have to
answer to.

